# Datu Kelly Worden Seminar in Spokane, WA



## Cale (Aug 3, 2003)

Datu Worden is coming to Spokane, WA 
Fellow Martial Artists, 

I would like to announce the first Datu Worden seminar hosted in Spokane,WA. It's been a long time in the making but, the seminar will be: 

When:
Sept. 27th, 2003- the last Saturday in September 

Where: 
The Family Karate Center 
1407 E 57th Ave. 
Spokane, WA 99223 

How Much: 
$45.00 will a pre-registration 
$60.00 at the door 

To pre-reg: Send check to: 
Cale Merkley 
2400 University Ln # 211 
Cheney, WA 99004 

For More Information: Call (509)-235-1492 
or write me at  caleandsharon@yahoo.com 

This promises to be an event of the highest calibur. If you miss this one, you'll wish you hadn't.  
:2pistols:   :bazook::rockets:   :mp5::biggun:   :apv:
:redeme: 

Directions will come at a later posting. 

Thanks, Cale


----------



## Cale (Aug 3, 2003)

Directions to the Seminar

Hey Everyone, 

You might find this helpful: :jediduel: 

Whether you are coming from the East or West, 

Head toward SPOKANE, WA via I-90 . At the bottom of "the Hill" coming into/just leaving Spokane you'll find 

EXIT-279 - SOUTH 195 to COLFAX/PULLMAN . Take it. From the exit, you'll travel approximately 5.5 miles til you come to HATCH RD. Hatch is the fourth road from the exit. The first road you'll pass is the Cheney-Spokane Rd., a mile later you will pass Qualchan Rd., another mile and you will pass Medowlane Rd., a half mile further is HATCH RD. 

(Hatch is 2.6 miles from the Cheney-Spokane Rd.) 

At Hatch Rd., take a LEFT . Follow Hatch for 1.4 miles up to the top of the hill. AT THE TOP OF THE HILL, KEEP RIGHT, AND YOU'LL SEE A STOP SIGN . You will now be looking at 57TH AVE . At the stop sign, take a RIGHT on 57TH AVE . On 57th go 1 BLOCK and you'll see the FAMILY KARATE CENTER to the LEFT . 
And You're there......if not call the Dojo at (509)-448-0422 and after telling me my directions blow :cuss: 
......I'll try and guild you back to the "TRUE AND CORRECT PATH". :yinyang: 



Thanks again, Hope everyone can make it. Actually, we only have room for 35 so make your reservations now spots are going fast, secure yourself a spot before it's too late. As always  .......Cale


----------



## Corey Minatani (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Everyone: 

Just a note to bump the thread and also talk about this exciting event happening in Spokane. Cale already has people checking in from Montana, Idaho, and in Washington, Moses Lake, Ellensburg, Ephrata, Spokane, Tri-cities, and the list goes on...Point is, Datu comes only to the East Side of the state once per year at Guro Jeff Bray's in Wenatchee. This event will signal in two NSI schools (one in Cheney and Spokane) that Cale is running. So NSI is running wild now on both sides of the state! 

Now, just a reminder. Cale is a poor, college student. It takes $$ to bring someone like Datu Worden over (even though Datu is giving us a great deal) and so if you can afford to post-date checks and send them to Cale, he won't have a coronary before the seminar date. As usual, if you don't go, but did manage to pre-pay and register, Cale will send the check back, so you really have nothing to lose. 

By supporting Cale, we are directly supporting NSI events and building up our membership. I think this is a great way to get Natural Spirit and Modern Arnis to this untamed land who knows little of arnis. Car pool or whatever you have to do to get there, just get there. 

Out.
_________________
Corey Minatani 
B.A. Philosophy
:asian:


----------



## Cale (Aug 9, 2003)

Hey Corey, 

Thanks for pumping this up. This proves to be a really great and interesting event. Here in Spokane, we have a number of Skip Hancock's students running Kenpo schools, we have lots of BJJ, Escrima, JKD, TKD, and some other mixed martial arts. We might get some Isshin-Ryu and Lotus Self defense players at this seminar. Me personally, I'm hosting the seminar at a GoJu-Ryu school. At the very least, it'll be worth it to see a bunch of Karate guys try to grasp the fluidity of Modern Arnis, especially as smooth as Datu brings it. Thanks again, more later. 

Cale


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2003)

HI All,

Are there any plans for Datu Worden to come out to the Mid-West Area?

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes, that'd be great!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cale _
> *Me personally, I'm hosting the seminar at a GoJu-Ryu school.
> Cale *



Cale,

Are you hosting Kelly at Mr. Chinen's school?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cale (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey everybody, 
I don't know what Datu's palns are for the midwest, but you are more than invited to the Spokane Seminar. You'll have to get a hold of Datu for that one. 

Hey Dan,
 thanks for posting. We will actually be at Gene Villa's Dojo, I don't know if you know him but, he's one of Moreo Higaonna's students. Sensei Chinen was originally part of Higaonna's organization back in the day. Anyway hope we can see you at the seminar. Nice to hear from you. Cale


----------



## Cale (Aug 11, 2003)

Sorry......I just noticed a typo after it was too late to edit.....

Gene is one of Morio Higaonna's students, not Moreo....just in case anyone cared.....Thanks

 Cale


----------



## Cale (Aug 20, 2003)

I have pre-registartions from 2 Kenpo schools and a Goju-Ryu School. Spots are filling quick so please contact me about registering ASAP before there are no more spots are available. 
Thanks Cale


----------



## ob2c (Sep 4, 2003)

Cale, how much room do you have left? I'd like to round up a few people from Ephrata/Moses Lake to share an expense or two and get over there. Datu is more than worth the effort, if you still have space for us.


----------



## Cale (Sep 8, 2003)

Here is our email caleandsharon@yahoo.com send us your email so that we can send you registrations forms and directions. If nothing else please send us a check or money order to Cale Merkley at 2400 University Lane # 211 Cheney Wa 99004 no later than September 22 to insure your self a spot. They are filling up fast we only have about 10 left so if nothing else send us your 45 by then. Please Email us ASAP So we can get you out the information you need.
Cale


----------

